# 60*30*40 Green Paradise HAC 5th place.



## inadsz (7 Feb 2011)

Hi guys!
I'm new here, I've just reading comments, but now I decided  write something.
This my  2nd planted tank in Iwagumi style
My English is not very good, but i try to write something meaningful.   

*Suikei Data:*
Started: 2010.08.20.
Name: Green Paradise
Size: 60*30*40cm 72l
Lighting: Dymax HI-5 4*24 watt,  Sylvania Luxline Plus Daylight De Luxe (6500K), 
Filtration: Eheim prof 3 2073 Eheim Susbtrat Pro, ADA Bio Rio, Seachem Purigen, Eheim BioMech, Eheim Efhi Sinth
Heating: Jäger 50w
Substrat: ADA Amazonia I és II   13-15l,  JBL AquaBasis Plus 2,5 liter
Fertilization: 4ml Green Aqua Micro és Macro + 3ml EasyCarbo 
_Other:_ ADA Green Bacter, ADA Phiton Git, ADA Bacter Ball, ADA Multi Bottom, ADA ECA, ADA Green Gain, 0,15ml KH2PO4
CO2: High pressured CO2, Papillon reductor, AquaMecid Magnetic valve, 
Decoration:: 8kg ADA seiryu stone
Plants: Echinodorus tenellus, Eleocharis Vivipara, Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba', Eleocharis Acicularis
Fish: Otocinclus Affinis, Nannostomus Beckfordi, Hyphessobrycon amandae,
Maintenance tool:  Do!Aqua Scissors S (Curve type), Do!Aqua Pinsettes S, Long Pinsettes
http://www.hac-aquascaping-contest.com/akvarium-30.html
Photo:
Hardscape

Tropica HC




Second day. 


Shrimp:

Hungarian Aquascaping Contest Photo:

More picture later. 
Daniel


----------



## Angus (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

lovely mate  really natural looking iwagumi scape!   

did you buy any of the setup from greenaqua?


----------



## inadsz (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> lovely mate  really natural looking iwagumi scape!
> 
> did you buy any of the setup from greenaqua?



Thanks 
Of course. I buy a lot of things from GreenAqua. For example: the eheim filter, decor, substrat, co2, and fertilization etc.


----------



## Angus (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Nice  the shop looked amazing from the flickr pictures!

i noticed the HC has only taken in some places, did you have any trouble with it?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Classic Nature Aquarium, love it!


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Looks great, love the tall grass, will look awesome when the carpet fills in  congrats


----------



## inadsz (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

thanks all of you   
And the pictures



19.12.2010.

22.01.2011




Oto

The last one   



			
				fozziebear said:
			
		

> Nice  the shop looked amazing from the flickr pictures!
> 
> i noticed the HC has only taken in some places, did you have any trouble with it?



Yes, agree. i was in the shop and it is fantastic. 
HC is grow very slowly, but beautiful plant when healthy. Grow faster if have 30ppm CO2, and about 1w/gallon light.
I have some algae on the HC, and trim it, and a little bit brown. I hope you understand me.


----------



## Angus (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

yeah i understand perfectly, your english is very good 

i thought your original pic was the most recent, you're hc carpet looks amazing  hope mine will be like that eventually.

Regards, Gus.


----------



## Celestial (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Very impressive! All the plants look great, and so does the scape - it has a very natural feel to it. 
That HC pot is huge!


----------



## Angus (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

yeah it must be twice the size of the aquafleur hc i got, but then again twice the price also.


----------



## Vito (7 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Great scape Dani, I love the shots and the lighting effects you have created.


----------



## inadsz (8 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Thanks everybody


----------



## inadsz (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

I bought new fishes few days ago. 
Pic
Sawbwa resplendens


Sawbwa resplendens 

Nannostomus Beckfordi


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*

Nice looking fish, just love the Sawbwa resplendens  congrats


----------



## inadsz (19 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice looking fish, just love the Sawbwa resplendens  congrats



Thanks. Beautiful fishes


----------



## ghostsword (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*

Those are amazing looking fish. I wonder if we get them here in the UK.


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*

They're increasingly common, George did a set up with them and I've seen them in my bread and butter lfs a few times.


----------



## ghostsword (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*

I will look for them in London, or get them ordered. They look really nice, and it would be good to move away from the common cardinals and ember tetras.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*

i love those asian rummy noses!

i have seen amano use them in a scape, the orange in your golden pencils, matches them perfectly!

you lucky man


----------



## Garuf (22 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New fishes]*

It's just a shame they're so strongly diamorphic you're as likely to walk on the moon as get the females as they look nothing at all alike and are often sold as a different species!


----------



## inadsz (26 Feb 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

I bought a Reverse Osmo Unit today at Green Aqua. It was 90 pounds Namely http://www.livingreefaquatics.co.uk/D_D ... tails.aspx
50 g/day. I hope the hc growing faster with it, really hope 
i will going to write how work it is.


----------



## inadsz (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [Reverse Osmosis]*

Pictures.
Full shot

view from my bed

Before - After

Tenellus


----------



## Mrmikey (20 Mar 2011)

*60*30*40 Green Paradise  [Reverse Osmosis]*

How you finding the ro water. I'm getting one soon for my shrimp tank. 
Have you knoticed any difference in growth?
Also was wondering, how long does it take to get say 30 litres of water? Also do you have to heat it first before you put it in ?


----------



## inadsz (20 Mar 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [Reverse Osmosis]*



			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> How you finding the ro water. I'm getting one soon for my shrimp tank.
> Have you knoticed any difference in growth?
> Also was wondering, how long does it take to get say 30 litres of water? Also do you have to heat it first before you put it in ?


It's works good. 
The HC's growing faster and the leaves are bigger. 


			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Also was wondering, how long does it take to get say 30 litres of water?


About 5-6 hour


			
				Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Also do you have to heat it first before you put it in ?


Yes. i do heat it to 23.


----------



## inadsz (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Just a picture.

My cabinet by inadsz, on Flickr


----------



## ghostsword (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

I really enjoy the slopes, really like it. Looks so natural.


----------



## Tom (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Nice pretty cabinet contents... how's the rest of the tank doing?


----------



## Garuf (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Easy carbo should be kept in a opaque bottle, it's light sensitive and breaks down the active ingredient rendering it useless. 

Nice tank, once that last patch of HC is grown in you're onto a winner.


----------



## nayr88 (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Looks good inadsz,

Good looking drawer haha, shame about the easy carbo, sucks because I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## inadsz (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> Nice pretty cabinet contents... how's the rest of the tank doing?



Thanks. I have algae, BBA on the stone and staghorn on the hc field. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Easy carbo should be kept in a opaque bottle, it's light sensitive and breaks down the active ingredient rendering it useless.
> 
> Nice tank, once that last patch of HC is grown in you're onto a winner.



Easy Carbo is in the drawer too, and doesn't get light. I hope you understand me


----------



## Drouthie (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Very nice! I like the tension created by the largest rock.


----------



## inadsz (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*



			
				Drouthie said:
			
		

> Very nice! I like the tension created by the largest rock.



Thank you


----------



## inadsz (11 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

New picture.


----------



## nayr88 (12 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

man that looks really good! i like the how the cravases and gaps in the rock have darkened nicely.

just need a little more growth with the hc and the background to grow in nice and thick and tall and itll be a 'proper stunner' ahah


----------



## inadsz (13 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> man that looks really good! i like the how the cravases and gaps in the rock have darkened nicely.



Thanks. 
I'd like to entry to IAPLC so i don't show more pictures.



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> just need a little more growth with the hc and the background to grow in nice and thick and tall and itll be a 'proper stunner' ahah



Yeah, I hope too, I have 2 weeks to IAPLC. 
I have little algae, but i will win


----------



## Antoni (13 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Very nice looking Iwagumi!    With some ripple on the surface and a bit more plant growth it would be even better! Good luck on IAPLC!

Is this from the picture or the HC has a bit of yellowish tingle?


----------



## inadsz (13 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Very nice looking Iwagumi!    With some ripple on the surface and a bit more plant growth it would be even better! Good luck on IAPLC!
> 
> Is this from the picture or the HC has a bit of yellowish tingle?



Yes, I'd like some ripple on the surface, but i hurried, and I had no time, it is a sort of test photo. 

HC has a little staghorn, i think it is the "problem" or i don't know what you see in the picture


(New avatar, yeee)


----------



## Antoni (13 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

It could be from my monitor   , but I felt like the HC is looking a bit yellowish...


----------



## John Starkey (14 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Very nice looking scape,very ADA style,the hc look,s a little yellow,perhaps lacking something,

John.


----------



## inadsz (14 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Very nice looking scape,very ADA style,the hc look,s a little yellow,perhaps lacking something,
> 
> John.



Thanks. Maybe the problem is the white balance. I do not know why yellow the hc.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (15 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

It's nice to see the progression through pictures.


----------



## inadsz (26 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Dear Daniel Szente,
Thank you for your applying to IAPLC2011.
Your application was confirmed. (ID:11414)

Green Paradise by inadsz, on Flickr
Fingercrossing


----------



## Antoni (26 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Good luck!


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

good luck inadsz   



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> Why is the photo blurry?


One of the rules of the IAPLC contest is that the picture you enter has to be unique in that it hasnt been published anywhere on the web.  This is why people blur or crop their competition entry.  The tank can be shown in a journal just not the final photo that is entered.


----------



## inadsz (28 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise  [New Pictures]*

Thanks. 



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> good luck inadsz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, this is the reason. 
I look forward the ceremony, but unfortunately the IAPLC 2011 result is on August


----------



## inadsz (29 May 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

1 more photo 

Mysterious Green Paradise by inadsz, on Flickr


----------



## inadsz (15 Jun 2011)

*60*30*40 Green Paradise*

My cabinet

Cabinet by inadsz, on Flickr


Cabinet by inadsz, on Flickr


----------



## inadsz (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*


Green Paradise by inadsz, on Flickr


----------



## chump54 (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

very nice 

I like the left hand side.

Chris


----------



## ghostsword (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

WOW..that is an amazing picture..!!! great layout!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

very nice!

good luck in the comp


----------



## Antoni (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

That looks very very nice


----------



## Tom (22 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Nice!


----------



## inadsz (23 Jun 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Thanks guys. I am glad that you like my tank. I'm going to upload more photos afternoon.


----------



## inadsz (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

I spent 10 days in Croatia,during this in the tank had no waterchange, and no trimming the result is this:
E.tenellus is very big, growth very fast,almost hide the main stone. I have black brush algae and GDA. HC is beautiful now, without algae. 
I bought an air pump, you can see in the tank the diffusor. 

After trimming and cleaning:

Yesterday i changed water and cleaned the stones with toothbrushes.


Some older photos, by side
Right side

Left side


----------



## Piece-of-fish (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Beautiful work, very fresh and green. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mzm (14 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Well done really nice tank! Really nice how you managed to grow that HC!


----------



## inadsz (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Thanks. 


			
				mzm said:
			
		

> Well done really nice tank! Really nice how you managed to grow that HC!


HC is beautiful now, but the tank is 28C and hc is not like it.


----------



## mzm (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

well i have actually invested in a chiller because temperatures here are at a soaring 33 celsius in the shade and by now all my plants would be dead if i did not use the chiller.... i have seen a journal though were a guy has managed to grow HC in a discus tank really nice at 28 celsius  and i was really astonished that it was doing so well in such warm water....I think his id is pedro.....


----------



## inadsz (15 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				mzm said:
			
		

> well i have actually invested in a chiller because temperatures here are at a soaring 33 celsius in the shade and by now all my plants would be dead if i did not use the chiller.... i have seen a journal though were a guy has managed to grow HC in a discus tank really nice at 28 celsius  and i was really astonished that it was doing so well in such warm water....I think his id is pedro.....



Water temperature is a mistery for hc. Maybe under 28 celsius hc is growth healthy over it hc be dead.
I've just ordered fan cooler 4pieces on ebay, next week coming this.


----------



## inadsz (20 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Yesterday i bought a Gush Nano Checker, because i broke my previous drop checker about 1 years ago. It is beautiful and little, perfect to smaller tank. 
I've just taken a photo of it.

I also bought 12 Caradinia Multidentata.
We tested the water with photometer: KH:4 GH:5 Po4: 3,6ppm


----------



## inadsz (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

IAPLC Ranking 2011
180 Daniel Szente HUNGARY


----------



## Vito (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Great tank mate, the layout and planting really do work, good job on the ranking too!


----------



## inadsz (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Great tank mate, the layout and planting really do work, good job on the ranking too!



Thank you mate, I am surprised how I got 180th place   

IAPLC 2011 #180:


----------



## jay (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Easy mate. Great formation of hardscape, healthy plants and all over beauty makes it happen. Love how the 2 shoals of fish help add to the distant perspective!


----------



## Antoni (28 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Stunning scape, as we all know, but this shot is cracking! Love it! Congrats for the placement!


----------



## flygja (29 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Congrats! Beautiful scape and great photography!


----------



## inadsz (30 Jul 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				jay said:
			
		

> Easy mate. Great formation of hardscape, healthy plants and all over beauty makes it happen. Love how the 2 shoals of fish help add to the distant perspective!



Thank you mate. It was very difficult that fishes be 2 shoals, we had to do lots of photos but finally we did it. 



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Stunning scape, as we all know, but this shot is cracking! Love it! Congrats for the placement!





			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Congrats! Beautiful scape and great photography!



Thanks guys, I am very happy


----------



## inadsz (1 Aug 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

IAPLC Certification Green Paradise #180

IAPLC 2011 #180 Green Paradise certification


----------



## ghostsword (1 Aug 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

 It is cool to receive the letter, he? LOL

The guys that did not enter do not know what they are missing.


----------



## inadsz (1 Aug 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> It is cool to receive the letter, he? LOL
> 
> The guys that did not enter do not know what they are missing.



I cannot wait to receive the letter, it was so exciting 

Yes, you're right, last year a did not enter and i did not know why nervous my friends who entered, but i already understand them


----------



## inadsz (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

My wall

Certificates IAPLC by inadsz, on Flickr
I'm going to add an ADA calendar and ADA therapy poster.


----------



## inadsz (23 Aug 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*


Green Paradise by inadsz, on Flickr


----------



## inadsz (22 Sep 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Few pictures of amano shrimps 


...   

I hate BBA.   After H2O2 and Easy Carbo maintenance.


----------



## L_Plates (26 Sep 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				inadsz said:
			
		

> Green Paradise by inadsz, on Flickr



Absolutely stunning.

How you guys create these scapes is beyond me..

LP


----------



## inadsz (14 Nov 2011)

*60*30*40 Green Paradise (Update)*

Update 
Recently I replant my HC field, because it was too thick and lift off. 
Firstly I took out the HC and put off the ADA aquasoil. Then I added new amazonia and planted HC.
E. tenellus is gone from right side, I planted there hc too. 
Today everything is okay, and HC start to grow. I hope I have much successful with hc than last time.
Pictures:
Before I started replant:

Full HC field by DanielSzente, on Flickr
In progress:

In progress by DanielSzente, on Flickr

After replant
After replant by DanielSzente, on Flickr
Ten days later:

10th days after replant by DanielSzente, on Flickr
Abstract 

Abstract by DanielSzente, on Flickr


----------



## dafil (14 Nov 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Hi,Daniel,
first of all-great scape 
I would like to know more about your pfoto period.4x24w,HO is a lot of light.Do you run all together for photo period,or only  for a few hours?


----------



## inadsz (15 Nov 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*



			
				dafil said:
			
		

> Hi,Daniel,
> first of all-great scape
> I would like to know more about your pfoto period.4x24w,HO is a lot of light.Do you run all together for photo period,or only  for a few hours?



Hi, Dafil,
Thanks 
Lighting is a Dymax Rex HI-5. Originally run 4 tubes, it is quite lot of light therefore I hide one of 4 tubes and now run 3*24w lighting. It's just 1w/l and perfect for all plants. If i remove one of 4 tubes lighting isn't work so i have to hide with aluminium foil. 
When i taking photos I put behind the tank one 150W lamp to burn ( :?: ) the background. I so lazy therefore i put this 150W lamp when i take lots of pictures and its want to show others. 
I hope you unterstood me 
Daniel


----------



## dafil (15 Nov 2011)

*Re: 60*30*40 Green Paradise*

Thank you,Dani!


----------



## inadsz (11 Dec 2011)

Hungarian Aquascaping Contest 2011 5th place   
http://hac-aquascaping-contest.com/akva ... ai-10.html


----------



## Arana (11 Dec 2011)

Great tank and congrats on 5th place


----------

